# NWK AirTrain to Shut for Repairs



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 18, 2014)

Where to put this thread? Seems almost like it should be in either the Non-Rail Transportation area, or possibly the Amtrak area, since the Airtrain primarily serves NWK (The airport, not the train station) and connects the airport to Amtrak at EWR. So mods, move it if you'd like...

###############################​​From the LA Times:



> *AirTrain service at Newark Liberty International Airport *in New Jersey, which New York-bound travelers use as an alternative to New York's JFK, *will be suspended starting May 1* to repair the 6.3-mile rail system. That means you won't be able to hop on the AirTrain to get to a rental car agency or connect with other transit to Manhattan.
> 
> Shuttle buses will be used to help passengers get from terminal to terminal and to connect with Newark's Penn Station, the Port Authority of New York & New Jersey said. It also suggests fliers "consider getting dropped off and picked up at the airport" -- and to expect delays.
> "Customers using shuttle bus service are strongly urged to allow extra time and be prepared for possible delays," the statement says.
> ...


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2014)

During this period the EWR Rail Station will also be completely closed, with nothing stopping there. A testimony to PANYNJ idiocy and incompetence. But hey.... we are PANYNJ. We have pots of loot from everyone, and we don't give a sh*t how we **** it away.  Allegedly they will spend over $20 million fixing potholes in 2 miles of track!


----------



## Andrew (Apr 18, 2014)

jis said:


> During this period the EWR Rail Station will also be completely closed, with nothing stopping there. A testimony to PANYNJ idiocy and incompetence. But hey.... we are PANYNJ. We have pots of loot from everyone, and we don't give a sh*t how we **** it away.  Allegedly they will spend over $20 million fixing potholes in 2 miles of track!



Is the Monorail closed because Christie is angry?!?!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes. He got fed up with questions about gateway.


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2014)

Touche GML! ROTFL!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 18, 2014)

There is no truth to the rumor that Homer Simpson was involved in the selection of a monorail for the EWR transportation system.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

Any report on if we can get (the standard 100) AGR points for the NWK-EWR bustitution segment? :lol:

(If you attempt to purchase anywhere-EWR ticket, your ticket will be split into anywhere-NWK-EWR, where NWK-EWR is the bus).


----------



## jis (May 7, 2014)

Amtrak giving hundred AGR points for each $5 that it hands over to the PANYNJ for each PAX carried on that bus? Now that would be something! :lol:


----------

